# Really Right Stuff B2-FABN: Mini-Clamp



## SPL (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey, just wondering if anyone has any opinions/experiences with using the RRS B2-FABN: Mini-Clamp?
This looks like a great idea/option as I like to use a neck strap, but not when I’m using a tripod..
Opinions?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 30, 2013)

Haven't used it, but I have many other RRS clamps and they're excellent.


----------



## RC (Oct 30, 2013)

I use the B2-FABF (F without the strap boses, N with) and love it. Recently I switched to the AS system which is without a doubt one of the best things I ever did. My B2-FABF lives on my BR strap and I have AS plates on my bodies and 70-200 collar. I can rapidly switch between strap and tripod. Unlike the photo on RRS's site, I orient the knob on the B2-FABF so it is towards the front of my body. Pick one up you will love it. I'd get the "F" version unless you plan to use the strap bosses.


----------



## SPL (Oct 31, 2013)

hey thanks,...I have used a lot of RRS products, and have always been happy/impresssed with the quality of their stuff,.. will have to give this a try...


----------

